# Eventualmente



## pdvluca

Come tradurreste la parola "eventualmente"?

Esempio: "Antonio dovrebbe andarvi, *eventualmente* andrai tu".

Ho spesso visto tradurre la frase ricostruendola in modo diverso tipo: "se Antonio non andrà ci andrai tu" ma non ho ancora trovato una traduzione sintetica e fedele al significato italiano.

Suggerimenti? Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

..*In case *you will go.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

This is one of the most difficult false cognates or "falsi amici" that we have.  Once and for all: how DO you say "eventually" in Italian?  

_I have restored 70% of the house, but eventually I'd like to restore the rest of it, too._


----------



## effeundici

dopo (colloquiale)
successivamente (formale)



pdvluca said:


> Come tradurreste la parola "eventualmente"?
> 
> Esempio: "Antonio dovrebbe andarvi, *eventualmente* andrai tu".
> 
> Ho spesso visto tradurre la frase ricostruendola in modo diverso tipo: "se Antonio non andrà ci andrai tu" ma non ho ancora trovato una traduzione sintetica e fedele al significato italiano.
> 
> Suggerimenti? Grazie.


 
Il dizionario suggerisce IF NECESSARY e mi sembra corretto (forse ancora meglio OTHERWISE IF NECESSARY)


----------



## lukion

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> This is one of the most difficult false cognates or "falsi amici" that we have.  Once and for all: how DO you say "eventually" in Italian?
> 
> _I have restored 70% of the house, but eventually I'd like to restore the rest of it, too._



It's not easy. It mostly depends on the overall meaning of the native sentence.

Ho restaurato il 70% della casa, ma potenzialmente (potentially) vorrei restaurare anche tutto il resto.

Ho restaurato il 70% della casa, ma in realtà (actually) vorrei restaurare anche tutto il resto.

Ho restaurato il 70% della casa, ma alla fine (in the end) vorrei restaurare anche tutto il resto.

The line is very thin, indeed. Anyway, what is the best fit in your opinion ?


Lucio


----------



## Dublin girl

ma prima o poi vorrei restaurare anche tutto il resto.....


----------



## lukion

Not so far from "alla fine" in my opinion


----------



## Einstein

Dublin girl said:


> ma prima o poi vorrei restaurare anche tutto il resto.....


Yes, I agree with *Dublin girl*.


----------



## effeundici

lukion said:


> It's not easy. It mostly depends on the overall meaning of the native sentence.
> 
> Ho restaurato il 70% della casa, ma potenzialmente (potentially) vorrei restaurare anche tutto il resto.
> 
> Ho restaurato il 70% della casa, ma in realtà (actually) vorrei restaurare anche tutto il resto.
> 
> Ho restaurato il 70% della casa, ma alla fine (in the end) vorrei restaurare anche tutto il resto.
> 
> The line is very thin, indeed. Anyway, what is the best fit in your opinion ?
> 
> 
> Lucio


 
Potenzialmente?? In realtà?? Ma _eventually _vuol dire soltanto _infine, alla fine. _O sbaglio??


----------



## lukion

effeundici said:


> Potenzialmente?? In realtà?? Ma _eventually _vuol dire soltanto _infine, alla fine. _O sbaglio??



No, hai assolutamente ragione.

Però questo era un thread su "eventualmente", ed è stata invece proposta una frase inglese con "eventually" che, a mio giudizio, creava qualche confusione.

Ho dato diverse interpretazioni della frase proprio per cercare un risposta precisa da un madrelingua.

Chiedo scusa se, al contrario, ho aumentato la confusione.

Lucio


----------



## Einstein

Comunque abbiamo visto che la traduzione italiana di *eventually* è molto meno problematica della traduzione inglese di *eventualmente*.
Da notare che, se *eventualmente* non vuol dire *eventually*, invece *eventuality = eventualità*!


----------



## L'equilibrista

lukion said:


> It's not easy. It mostly depends on the overall meaning of the native sentence.
> 
> Ho restaurato ristrutturato il 70% della casa, ma potenzialmente (potentially) vorrei restaurare anche tutto il resto.
> 
> Ho restaurato il 70% della casa, ma in realtà (actually) vorrei restaurare anche tutto il resto.
> 
> Ho restaurato il 70% della casa, ma alla fine (in the end) vorrei restaurare anche tutto il resto.
> 
> The line is very thin, indeed. Anyway, what is the best fit in your opinion ?
> 
> 
> Lucio


----------



## L'equilibrista

effeundici said:


> Potenzialmente?? In realtà?? Ma _eventually _vuol dire soltanto _infine, alla fine. _O sbaglio??


 
Anch'io l'ho sempre tradotto con "alla fine", "in fin dei conti".


----------



## Azazel81

Oddio.. io come "in fin dei conti" non l'ho mai tradotto... potresti darmi un esempio di frase in cui lo tradurresti con "in fin dei conti", per favore?

Per il resto, concordo su "infine/alla fine".


----------



## L'equilibrista

Beh, ad esempio la frase che he postato L'aura:

_"...ma in fin dei conti (pensandoci bene), mi piacerebbe ristrutturare anche il resto."_


----------



## Einstein

L'equilibrista said:


> _"...ma in fin dei conti (pensandoci bene), mi piacerebbe ristrutturare anche il resto." _


Non mi convince questa interpretazione, cioè _in fin dei conti (pensandoci bene)_. _Eventually_ vuol dire _in un tempo futuro, non so quando_ e la traduzione dovrebbe essere _prima o poi_.

*Eventually this house will be demolished* = _non si sa quando, non ci sono progetti in proposito, ma prima o poi la casa sarà demolita_.


----------



## L'equilibrista

Ok, allora è "alla fine, più in là, prossimamente, in futuro".


----------



## effeundici

Io, più o meno, me la sono sempre spiegata così:

_eventualmente ==> *se* accadono determinati eventi_
_eventually ==> *dopo che* sono accaduti gli eventi in corso_


----------



## Azazel81

I don't know... I'm not so sure about that. Take Einstein's example, for instance... The house he's talking about will be demolished anyway, whatever happens, it will eventually be demolished.. sooner or later. That's what it sounds like to me, at least. 

What I always keep in mind is a line from "the matrix" when Morpheus was caught by the agents and Neo and the other two rebels are talking about his brain.. they say: "it's like hacking into a computer... all it takes is time.. eventually it'll crack".


----------



## Einstein

effeundici said:


> _eventually ==> *dopo che* sono accaduti gli eventi in corso_


I think this restricts the meaning too much; I prefer Azazel's explanation.


----------



## effeundici

Einstein said:


> I think this restricts the meaning too much; I prefer Azazel's explanation.


 
Mah, secondo me io dico la stessa cosa di Azazel. 

Comunque era per spiegarmi perché la stessa parola, perché della stessa parola si tratta, ha un'area semantica completamente differente nella testa degli italiani e degli anglofoni.

L'italiano dice: _eventualmente ti chiamerò_ e pensa _*se* accadranno certi eventi_ (tipo ho bisogno di te, mi si ferma la macchina, non trovo quello che cerco) _ti chiamerò_

L'inglese dice : _eventually it'll crack_==> _*dopo* che saranno accaduti gli eventi_ (quali? boh, quelli in corso immagino) _farà crack. _Ma non è che gli eventi possano accadere o meno. E'chiaro che qualcosa succederà e dopo _it'll crack_,per forza.


----------



## Azazel81

Ma il punto è che non puoi assimilare o paragonare gli usi e i significati di "eventually" e "eventualmente". Non sono la stessa cosa (so che lo sai... è per ribadire il concetto).

Il fatto è che nell'uso di "eventually" come nell'esempio che ho fatto io (tratto da "the matrix") il concetto è che: qualunque cosa succeda, alla fine accadrà quello che deve accadere...
Nel film Morpheus viene "torturato" dagli agenti che vogliono avere l'accesso al Mainframe di Zion (codici che Morpheus ha). Tank (l'operatore che parla con Neo - K.Reeves) dice: "è come hackare un computer... è solo una questione di tempo... alla fine cederà" cioè... qualunque cosa venga fatta... sia che gli agenti continuino a spingere... sia che lui resista o meno... alla fine cederà.

Naturalmente questo è solo un esempio, ma per come mi è stato insegnato a usare "eventually" forse questo è anche l'esempio più adatto per spiegarlo (mio punto di vista, ovviamente... ed è chiaro se si è visto il film), perché si capisce che non contano gli accadimenti... ciò che conta è che alla fine quel che deve succedere, succederà... prima o poi.


----------



## pepolas

Salve,

Ho letto tutto il thread e sono piu confusa che mai...

Vorrei tradurre questa frase:
" X dice che anche questa mostra potrebbe essere interessante. *Eventualmente *(se siete interessati" conosce una guida  che puo accompagnare il gruppo"

La mia traduzione é
"X says that also this exhibition might be interesting. In case, she knows a guide to accompany the group"

E' giusto?

Grazie


----------



## King Crimson

pepolas said:


> Salve,
> 
> Ho letto tutto il thread e sono piu confusa che mai...
> 
> Vorrei tradurre questa frase:
> " X dice che anche questa mostra potrebbe essere interessante. *Eventualmente *(se siete interessati" conosce una guida che puo accompagnare il gruppo"
> 
> La mia traduzione é
> "X says that also this exhibition might be interesting. In case, she knows a guide to accompany the group"
> 
> E' giusto?
> 
> Grazie


 
Si, io direi _In case you are interested_... o _Should you be interested_...


----------



## pepolas

Should you be... mi sembra perfetto. Non ci avevo pensato, grazie!


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

pepolas said:


> Vorrei tradurre questa frase:
> " X dice che anche questa mostra potrebbe essere interessante. *Eventualmente *(se siete interessati





pepolas said:


> ) conosce una guida  che puo accompagnare il gruppo"
> 
> La mia traduzione é
> "X says that also this exhibition might be interesting. In  that case, she knows a guide to accompany the group"




"In case" (senza un'altra parola) non è corretto in inglese in questo contesto.  Se capisco bene il senso di "eventualmente" in italiano, vuol dire "in quell'eventualità," oppure, "se quella cosa dovesse succedere."  Se io stia capendo questo correttamente, un'altro esempio dello stesso tipo sarebbe:

"Oggi è lunedì. Ecco $20 per trasportazione per la settimana.  *Eventualmente* ti posso dare più soldi se ti servono." 

"Eventualmente" vorrebbe dire, in questo contesto, giovedì o venerdì o il prossimo lunedì, oppure soldi per qualcosa altro della trasportazione.


----------



## pepolas

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> "In case" (senza un'altra parola) non è corretto in inglese in questo contesto.  Se capisco bene il senso di "eventualmente" in italiano, vuol dire "in quell'eventualità," oppure, "se quella cosa dovesse succedere."  Se io stia capendo questo correttamente, un'altro esempio dello stesso tipo sarebbe:
> 
> "Oggi è lunedì. Ecco $20 per trasportazione per la settimana.  *Eventualmente* ti posso dare più soldi se ti servono."
> 
> "Eventualmente" vorrebbe dire, in questo contesto, giovedì o venerdì o il prossimo lunedì, oppure soldi per qualcosa altro della trasportazione.




Trasportazione? Vuoi forse dire trasporto?
Eventualmente nel contesto della tua frase significa "se 20$ non ti bastano". Secondo me non ha una connotazione temporale.

Grazie per la tua risposta, ma secondo me "in that case" non va bene. voglio dire "in case you are interested".

Quando si puo usare "in case"?


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Grazie, Pepolas.

Ovviamente sono anglofono, non italofono.



pepolas said:


> Trasportazione? Vuoi forse dire trasporto?



Si', esatto, grazie.



pepolas said:


> Eventualmente nel contesto della tua frase significa "se 20$ non ti bastano".



Esatto.



pepolas said:


> Secondo me non ha una connotazione temporale.



No, e' temporale nel mio esempio perche', dopo 3-4-5 giorni se i soldi non si sono piu' ... Dunque c'e' il senso del passaggio di tempo.



pepolas said:


> Quando si puo usare "in case"?



Solo che "in case" da solo, con niente dopo o prima, non va.  Si puo' dire "Just in case," oppure, "In case you are interested," oppure, "In case you were wondering."


----------



## pepolas

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Grazie, Pepolas.
> 
> Ovviamente sono anglofono, non italofono.
> 
> 
> 
> Si', esatto, grazie.
> 
> 
> 
> Esatto.
> 
> 
> 
> No, e' temporale nel mio esempio perche', dopo 3-4-5 giorni se i soldi non si sono piu' ... Dunque c'e' il senso del passaggio di tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> Solo che "in case" da solo, con niente dopo o prima, non va.  Si puo' dire "Just in case," oppure, "In case you are interested," oppure, "In case you were wondering."


Ciao, ho visto che sei anglofono. Ti ho corretto solo perché a me fa piacere essere corretta se faccio errori in inglese.

Ok ho capito, "in case" da solo non si usa mai.
Da italofona, non riesco a vedere in "eventualmente" una connotazione temporale. Per me significa solo "se si verifica l'ipotesi che i soldi non ti bastino" (in questo caso). Comunque hai capito benissimo come usarlo, e questo é l'importante.

Grazie per lo scambio!


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

pepolas said:


> Ti ho corretto solo perché a me fa piacere essere corretta se faccio errori in inglese.



Si', assolutamente voglio essere corretto per la stessa ragione che la vuoi tu.  



pepolas said:


> Da italofona, non riesco a vedere in "eventualmente" una connotazione temporale.



E questo e' difficile per noi anglofoni perche' in inglese "eventually" -- come tu gia' hai capito benissimo -- vuol dire, "dopo un po' di tempo."  Per esempio: "I rent an apartment, but *eventually* I want to buy a home."

Quindi: dimmi, una volta per sempre, quando si puo' usare and non si puo' usare *eventualmente.*


----------



## pepolas

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Quindi: dimmi, una volta per sempre, quando si puo' usare and non si puo' usare *eventualmente.*



You give me a huge responsibility ;-)

Ribadisco che la tua frase era corretta.

In generale, direi che eventualmente non significa mai eventually 
Eventualmente *si utilizza per esprimere una situazione che può avvenire o no secondo gli eventi*. Come nel tuo esempio. Puo' capitare che ti debba dare altri soldi, se 20$ non ti bastano.

Direi che in inglese potrebbe corrispondere a "if need be", o "if necessary" e simili. Ad esempio:

"If by any chance you change your mind, you know where to find me"

" Se eventualmente cambi idea, sai dove trovarmi"

Oppure:
" We could always go by bus" (i.e. if need be, we could go by bus)

" Eventualmente possiamo prendere l'autobus"

Spero di essere stata chiara e corretta nella mia spiegazione


----------



## pepolas

Just wanted to add that "eventualmente" is not used very frequently


----------



## Odysseus54

I think you can think of the Italian "eventualmente" as a elliptical phrase where what would be introduced by "in the event that..." "if.." etc. is omitted/implied.

What I am not sure of if when passing it into english, one shouldn't perhaps just make explicit what is 'hidden' in the Italian expression, for example :

" Sai che domani c'e' lo sciopero dei trasporti ?  Io vado in macchina - eventualmente ti posso dare uno strappo "

" Do you know that tomorrow the buses are on strike ?  I'll be driving - I can give you a ride, if you need one "


----------



## Odysseus54

pepolas said:


> Just wanted to add that "eventualmente" is not used very frequently




That's not true - it is a very common expression, in everyday language.  Just try to google it ...


----------



## pepolas

google non é la bibbia... comunque, questo é solo il mio punto di vista


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Ho riletto tutto questo thread oggi.  Con sorpresa, ho osservato che una traduzione possibile per "eventually" che nessuno ha dato è "uno di questi giorni."  

_Ho ristrutturato il 70% della mia casa, ma uno di questi giorni ne farò il resto._

Forse sono un po' "off-topic" adesso, nel senso che questo thread tecnicamente è per la parola italiana _eventualmente_, non per la parola inglese _eventually_.


----------

